

Ask HN: how difficult is for a SF based startup to hire an indian? - Techasura

i have been trying my luck to work for a SF based startup, so far i have applied for quite a number of startups based in SF,
So, i just wanted to understand how difficult and costly it would be and why majority of them would reject the applications which come from india.
or my thinking is wrong?
please enlighten me.
======
ashraful
Most startups don't have the resources to deal with the legal hassle of hiring
an international candidate. However, if you have exceptional talent, you might
be worth the extra hassle.

Try your luck applying to larger and more established startups (like Dropbox
and AirBnB), they are more used to dealing with visa issues.

------
gesman
If they can hire someone locally, why would they want to deal with hassles to
hire someone from outside of the country? Unless of course you may offer
something (talent, skills) that they cannot find locally.

If they want to outsource - they'd go to Elance where $100 goes very long way.

